
Microservices and Testing – Lessons Learned - ashish5887
http://microservice-on-my-mind.blogspot.com/2018/08/microservices-and-testing-lessons.html
======
al2o3cr
> These snapshots are then checked-in into the source control with the
> service.

What's responsible for updating these recordings when the dependencies change?
Seems like unless you've automated that (or have some kind of linter in CI
that checks that recordings match real behavior) services will run the risk of
testing against unrealistic data.

~~~
ashish5887
Good question - In theory the frequency depends on the factor of how
frequently other teams are introducing breaking changes in terms of API. If
the dependency is too early in development phase and API is changing a lot,
then probably that api should not be consumed (internally we don't allow such
api to hit prod). But still its a good practice to update snapshots (like you
said for stale/seed data) and I have been part of teams that have daily or
weekly schedule jobs to run these updates (Both approaches work fine).

~~~
ashish5887
Also the process of updating the snapshot should be dead simple!

